# CM Question



## mbrew180

I'm having a hard time differentiating my CM. :/ It always seems to be watery and clear. It did become more slippery and quantity around the 7th of this month (cycle day 14). Two days ago on my cycle day 20 I got EWCM. I've read that a week after ovulation, this can happen. So, no worries there.



But, what I don't understand is, mine is always wet. Watery, with some white specks in it. It doesn't feel gooey, sticky. Nothing. It isn't sippery either. Sometimes, if I rub it, it can create little like, crumby flakes, but most of the time I can just rub my fingers together until it dries. I reach up and feel my cervix, and the vaginal sensation is always moist. 



I have no idea how to chart this for the software. I can take notes all day long, but what option do I choose for CM?


----------



## MindUtopia

When I was learning to chart CM, looking at the pictures on here really helped me figure out what I was seeing:

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/photo_galleries/what-cervical-mucus-looks-like/

Also, are you always taking it from your cervix to check, or just from the opening of your vagina/when you wipe? I found checking internally made it so much easier to know what I was seeing. EWCM should always be clear and stretchy (it might have some cloudy streaks, but it should be largely clear) and watery, well, it just looks like water. Anything else, it doesn't matter exactly what you call it as long as you know it's not fertile. If you are able to rub your fingers together until it dries up or gets crumbly, it's not EWCM or watery CM. That shouldn't dry up (unless you sit there rubbing your fingers together for 20 minutes). Are you charting your temps as well? It would be interesting to see if there's a pattern to when CM occurs outside of your fertile window, especially if you think you're getting patches of fertile CM. Are you also recording when you have sex? Semen can often look like EWCM or watery CM for a few days after, and arousal fluid that you produce can also look like watery CM, but if you take into account when you're sexually active compared to when you see these pop up, it should be easier to know what you're actually seeing.


----------

